# هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح



## الرفاعي (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

هل جاء بالعهد القديم نبوءات عن يسوع  ؟

وان كان هناك نبوءات عنه , فأوردولي نصوصها ؟

وإنكان هناك إثبات بأنه إبن لله إعطوني النص؟


----------



## الرفاعي (14 نوفمبر 2005)

لايريد أحد منكم أن يجاوب اليس فيكم متدينون ويحفظو الإنجيل 

عن ظهر قلب أم أنكم علمانيون وغير متدينين 

أريد إجابه سريعه


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*
من نسل المرأة

النبوة 

وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ " الحديث للحية " وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ . " تكوين 3: 15 " . 



التحقيق 

وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الّزَمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللّهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ " غلاطية 4: 4 ، أنظر متى 1: 20 " . 

ويقدم ترجوم يهودي تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين المرأة، وبين ابنك وابنها. سيذكر ما فعلته معه منذ البدء، وأنتِ ستراقبينه حتى النهاية " عن ترجوم أونكيلوس " . 

ويقدم الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان تكوين 3: 15 هكذا: وأضع عداوة بينكِ وبين المرأة، وبين نسلكِ ونسلها. وعندما يحفظ نسل المرأة وصايا الناموس فإنهم يصّوبون نحوك تصويباً صحيحاً، ويضربونك على رأسك. ولكن عندما يتركون وصايا الناموس فإنكِ تصّوبين نحوهم تصويباً صحيحاً وتجرحين عقبهم. لكن هناك علاجاً لهم، أما لكِ أنت فلا علاج. وفي المستقبل يصنعون سلاماً مع العقب، في أيام الملك المسيح . 

ويقول دافيد كوبر: في تكوين 3: 15 أّول نبّوة عن مخلّص العالم الذي يُدعى نسل المرأة . فهنا نبّوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية، والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدلّ على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل مخلّص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر. وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في التكوين 4: 1 عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر: اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب . لقد أدركت أن اللّه وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها، لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى: اقتنيتُ رجلاً هو الرب ، وكأن حواء كانت تتوقّع أن المخلّص هو الرب " 32 " . 

*


----------



## Zayer (14 نوفمبر 2005)

طول بالك يا اخي :d 

على فكرة شوفو حل الى هذي الابتسامة الي ما تشتغل

 :d


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*مولوداً من عذراء

النبوة 

وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " . 



التحقيق 

و وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَيُوسُفُ,,, لَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ " متى 1: 18 ، 24 و25 - أنظر لوقا 1: 26 - 35 " . 

وهناك كلمتان في العبريةُ تترجمان عذراء . 

1 - بتولاه : عذراء لم تتزوج، وردت الكلمة في التكوين 24: 16 ، اللاويين 21: 13 ، التثنية 22: 14 و 23 و 28 ، القضاة 11: 37 ، 1 ملوك 1: 2. 

2 - علماه : فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في إشعياء 7: 14. ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة بتولاه لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسبة للزواج، لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركّز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء. 

أما كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة بارثينوس وهي تعني: عذراء - عذراء في عمر الزواج - عذراء طاهرة " متى 1: 23 ، 25: 1 و 7 و 11 ، لوقا 1: 27 ، أعمال 21: 9 ، 1 كورنثوس 7: 25 و28 و33 ، 2 كورنثوس 11: 2 " . 

وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية كلمة علماه العبرية إلى بارثينوس اليونانية، فقد كان إشعياء 7: 14 في مفهومهم يتحدث عن أن المسيا سيُولد من عذراء. 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*ابن اللّه

النبوة 

إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ " مزمور 2: 7 - أنظر 1 أخبار 17: 11 - 14 ، 2 صموئيل 7: 12 - 1 " . 



التحقيق 

وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ " متى 3: 17 - أنظر متى 16: 16 ، مرقس 9: 7 ، لوقا 9: 35 ، 22: 70 ، أعمال 13: 30 - 33 ، يوحنا 1: 34 ، 49 " . 

في مرقس 3: 11 تحقَّقت الشياطين أنه ابن اللّه. 

في متى 26: 63 تحقَّق رئيس الكهنة أنه ابن اللّه. 

يقول هستنبرج في كتابه: المسيا في العهد القديم : من الحقائق الثابتة التي لا شك فيها والتي يقرّ بها الجميع بلا استثناء، أن اليهود الأقدمين كانوا جميعاً يعتبرون المزمور الثاني نبّوة عن المسيا فقد أدخل الابن البكر إلى العالم عند التجسُّد " عبرانيين 1: 6 " ولكنه أعلن أنه ابن اللّه الوحيد بقيامته من بين الأموات. ويعبّر بولس عن هذا بقوله: الذي صار من نسل داود حسب الجسد وتعينَّ ابن اللّه بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات " رومية 1: 4 " . 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*ابن إبراهيم

النبوة 

وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الْأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي " تكوين 22: 18 - أنظر تكوين 12: 2 و 3 " . 



التحقيق 

كِتَابُ مِيلَادِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ " متى 1: 1 " 

وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ . لَا يَقُولُ وَفِي الْأَنْسَالِ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ. وَفِي نَسْلِكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ " غلاطية 3: 16 " . 

تتَّضح أهمية الأحداث التي وردت في تكوين 22: 18 من أن اللّه يُقسِم بنفسه هنا للمرة الوحيدة في علاقته بالآباء. ويقول متى هنري تفسيراً لهذه الآية: في نسلك، أي شخصٍ بالذات من ذريتك، لأنه لا يتكلم عن كثيرين. " بل عن واحد كما يقول الرسول " وفي هذا الواحد تتبارك كل أمم الأرض " أو يتبركون به. راجع إشعياء 65: 16 " . 

وهذه النبّوة تحدد أن المسيا المخلّص الآتي سيجيء من الجنس اليهودي. 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*وجود المسيح الأزلي

النبوة 

أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ " ميخا 5: 2 - أنظر إشعياء 9: 6 و 7 ، 41: 4 ، 44: 6 ، 48: 12 ، مزمور 102: 25 ، أمثال 8: 22 ، 23 " . 



التحقيق 

اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ " كولوسي 1: 17 - أنظر يوحنا 1: 1 ، 2 ، 8: 58 ، 17: 5 ، 24 ، رؤيا 1: 17 ، 2: 8 ، 22: 13 " . 

ويقول هستنبرج عن ميخا 5: 2 هنا نجد تأكيداً بأن المسيح كائن منذ الأزل - قبل مولده الزمني في بيت لحم - فهو الأزلي الأبدي . 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*يدعى رباً

النبوة 

قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ " مزمور 110: 1 - أنظر إرميا 23: 6 " . 



التحقيق 

وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ " لوقا 2: 11 " وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ، وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. فَإِذاً دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟ " لوقا 20: 41 - 44 " . 

في مدراش تهليم عن المزامير " 200 - 500 م " ، نقرأ في تفسير لمزمور 21: 1 اللّه يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه؟ الإجابة: الرب " يهوه " رجل الحرب " خروج 15: 3 " . 

ونقرأ في أرميا 23: 6 وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به: الرب " يهوه " ... 

ونحن نلاحظ أن داود يدعو المسيا " رباً " وليس ربه هو فقط، فالمسيا رب العالمين. 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*هو عمانوئيل إي اللّه معنا 

النبوة 

َلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " إشعياء 7: 14 " . 



التحقيق 

هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ " ا لَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللّهُ مَعَنَا " متى 1: 23 - أنظر لوقا 7: 16 " . 

ويقول دليتش، تعليقاً على إشعياء 7: 14 ، إن إيل الموجودة في آخر الاسم عمانوئيل هو اسم اللّه، كما يورده إشعياء في نبواته. والنبي واع تماماً بالتناقض بين إيل وبين آدم كما في إصحاح 31: 3 " قارن هوشع 11: 9 " . 

*


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*الملك

النبوة 

أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي " مزمور 2: 6 - أنظر زكريا 9: 9 ، إرميا 23: 5 " . 



التحقيق 

وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً: ه ذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ " متى 27: 37 - أنظر متى 21: 5 ، يوحنا 18: 33 - 38 " . *


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*ثقب يديه ورجليه

النبوة 

ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ " مزمور 22: 16 - أنظر زكريا 12: 10 " . 



التحقيق 

وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جُمْجُمَةَ صَلَبُوهُ " لوقا 23: 33 أنظر يوحنا 20: 25 " . 

صُلب يسوع بالطريقة الرومانية، التي فيها تُثقب اليدان والقدمان بالمسامير الخشنة ليعلّقوا الجسد على الخشبة. 

*


----------



## الرفاعي (14 نوفمبر 2005)

أنت متدين يافريد اليس كذلك

أريد تعليقك على هذا النص الأنجيلي

في أواخر إنجيل يوحنا ـ: " اذهبي إلى أخوتي و قولي لهم: إني أصعد إلى أبي و أبيكم و إلـهي و إلـهكم! "

مصرحا بأن الله تعالى إلـهه.


----------



## الرفاعي (14 نوفمبر 2005)

قد أعياني البحث عبثا أن أجد عبارة واحدة صريحة لسيدنا المسيح عليه السلام نفسه يدعو فيها أتباعه للإيمان بألوهيته و بلزوم عبادته، أو يصرِّح فيها لهم بأنه رب العالمين و إلـه الخلائق أجمعين المتجسد الذي انقلب بشرا، أو يصرح لهم فيها بعقيدة التثليث التي هي الركيزة الأساسية للنصرانية، فلم أجد شيئا من ذلك،


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2005)

الرفاعي قال:
			
		

> أنت متدين يافريد اليس كذلك
> 
> أريد تعليقك على هذا النص الأنجيلي
> 
> ...


 
شو اللخبطة هاي؟؟؟
فتحت موضوع عن النبوئات... لم شفت ما في خروج من المأزق, قفزت الى الاية التالية؟؟ الي مرارا و تكرارا قمنا بشرحها و ها نحن نشرحها مرة ثانية... لماذا لم يقل ابانا و الهنا... المسيح قال ابي و ابيكم اي معنى ابي بالنسبة له غير ابيكم بالنسبة لنا, و الشئ نفسه مع الهي و الهكم... بعدين الان انت طلبت التفاسير و اعطيناك اياها فلماذا المراوغة و الاتيان بالنص بدون تفسير؟؟

المهم اذا تريد الموضوع يستمر خليك فيه و لا تروح يمين او يسار خليك مركز في جوهر الموضوع..


----------



## استفانوس (14 نوفمبر 2005)

*اولا :
انا لست متدين ابدا
بل انا مؤمن
وسوف اورد لك بعض الايات التي تكلم بها الرب يسوع
انا والآب واحد
من راني  فقط رأى الآب
الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر
والكثير الكثير*


----------



## الرفاعي (14 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> شو اللخبطة هاي؟؟؟
> فتحت موضوع عن النبوئات... لم شفت ما في خروج من المأزق, قفزت الى الاية التالية؟؟ الي مرارا و تكرارا قمنا بشرحها و ها نحن نشرحها مرة ثانية... لماذا لم يقل ابانا و الهنا... المسيح قال ابي و ابيكم اي معنى ابي بالنسبة له غير ابيكم بالنسبة لنا, و الشئ نفسه مع الهي و الهكم... بعدين الان انت طلبت التفاسير و اعطيناك اياها فلماذا المراوغة و الاتيان بالنص بدون تفسير؟؟
> 
> المهم اذا تريد الموضوع يستمر خليك فيه و لا تروح يمين او يسار خليك مركز في جوهر الموضوع..



أنا لم أخرج عن الموضوع ولم أراوغ موضوعي بدأته بـ هل وهل تستخدم في الغه العربية لسؤال ولازلت في نفس 

الموضوع  وهو السؤال أم أنكم تريدون مني عدمني غيرذلك أفصحو فأنا جاهل بالمسيحية وأريد أن أتعلم


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2005)

الرفاعي قال:
			
		

> أنا لم أخرج عن الموضوع ولم أراوغ موضوعي بدأته بـ هل وهل تستخدم في الغه العربية لسؤال ولازلت في نفس
> 
> الموضوع وهو السؤال أم أنكم تريدون مني عدمني غيرذلك أفصحو فأنا جاهل بالمسيحية وأريد أن أتعلم


 
اخي الحبيب, لك كل الحق ان تسأل, لكن انت بدأت بسؤالك عن النبوات في العهد القديم, اليس الاجدر ان ننهي هذا الموضوع ثم ننتقل الى اخر, حتى المعلومة تصل بالكامل, يعني مثلا موضوع النبؤات, هل خلصنا منه؟؟ ام الدليل وصل الفكر و القلب؟؟؟ و بعديها في موضوع مستقل ننتقل الى جوهر ثاني, حتى الي بعدينا الي يبحثوا في المنتدى يصلوا الى نتيجة من جراء محاوراتنا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*كلامك ذهب يامشرفنا الحبيب*


----------



## انور2000 (17 مارس 2007)

قد قال داود النبى ثقبو يدى ورجلى وعلى لباسى القو القرعه وهذه ليست له بل نبوءه عن السيد المسيح فداود لم يثقبو يديه ولا رجليه ارجو ان يكون وصلك الرد يسوع المسيح يفتح عينك فتبصر النور الحقيقى اخى الحبيب وهو نور المسيح فقد قال انا هو نور العالم من يتبعنى لا يمشى فى الظلمه فاسلك اخى فى النور ودعك من الظلمه التى انت بها


----------



## norhan (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

ما دليلك على ان هذا النص خاص بنبؤة سىدنا عيسى عليه السلام(أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط أخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامى فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به) سفر التثنية(18:18) و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Basilius (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*



norhan قال:


> ما دليلك على ان هذا النص خاص بنبؤة سىدنا عيسى عليه السلام(أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط أخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامى فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به) سفر التثنية(18:18) و لكم جزيل الشكر


 

شبهة مكررة كثيرا جدا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14670
في هذا الموضوع 
ستجدي الرد هنا في الموضوع دة فقد تطرقنا الى هذة النقطة من ضمن نقاط موضوع المناقشة 
اذا كنتي عملتي بحث صغير كنتي ستجدي اكثر من موضوع يتكلم في هذة النقطة 

تحياتي


----------



## rohea (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

الزميل  الاخوة : اود فى البداية اقول لك احنا معملناش الانجيل قراطيس وانا واثق بكل تأكيد انك بياع ترمس على الرصيف لان اسلوبك يدل على هذا فلن اتناقش مع امثالك ولكن اكيد بالمنتدىأصدقاءء مثقفين وانا اعاهد اللة انك لا تفهم ولاتعنى ماذا اقول لانك مبرمج ولكن تعاهدنا ان نوضح الحقائق حتى يعرفوا امثالك ماهو الدين المسيحى اولا: يبتاع القراطبس اى حضارة واى تاريخ مدون على جدران المعابد ولة وثائقة التى توجد بالمتاحف مثالا نحن لم نعبس فى العصور المصرية ولكن عرفناها من الروسومات والنحت المنقوش على المعابد وكذلك ورق البردى الذى عصر علية ليحكى لنا تاريخ الامم والحضارات كذللك الحضارة المسيحية بكل تفاصيل احداثها دونت بايقوناتها بالكنائس القديمة وموجودة شاهد اثبات على صحة ووقوع احداثها الكلام دة يابتاع القراطيس مش من عندى دة فى جميع المتاحف القديمة  فى مصر وفى الغالم اجمع  وكذالك موجودة نصخ من الانجيل ومعندناش حاجة اسمها انجيل مزور  طبعا انت مش عارف يعنى اية انجيل  اقولك علشان تفهم : انجيل تعنى كلمة بشارةوموجودةفى المتاحف النسخ الاصلية فى العصور الاولى قبل ظهور الاسلام معرفش اية النغمة بتاعة اخوانا المسلميين ( انجيل مزور ) طيب فين الانجيل الحقيقى علشان احنا كمان نشوفة ولا كلام وبس  على اى اساس قولتة انة مزور؟ دة نبيكم وقرأنكم قال نزلنا الذكر وان لة لحافظون وقال  لا تبديل لكلام اللة طيب ازاى ربنا سمح للبشر بالعبس والتزوير فى كتابة بدون عقاب انا حكتفى بكدة بس لانى انا مستاء للبشر اللى مش عايزة تفهم وعاملة زى الببغاء  ياناس حرام عليكم شغلوا مخكم شوية    تزوير اية بس طيب مانتى عندك 11 مصحف كانوا موجودين اشمعنى انجلينا مزور:t32:


----------



## enass (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

*يا جماعة شكرا على ردودكو وخاصة ما كتب بالعهد القديم كنبوءات

ولكن يا محمديين كيف تقولون عن كتابنا ان محرف وما هو الاثبات هل لديكم الكتاب الاصلي؟؟

وماهو الاثبات ان كتابكم غير محرف؟؟ الم يحرق جزء منه؟؟ الا يوجد قران للشيعة والسنة
وما بعرف شو؟؟
بس تاجوبو ع هاي الاسئلة اسألونا مع انو جاوبنا الففففففففففف مرة *


----------



## rohea (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

بسم ربى وألهى يسوع حبيبى ردا على الاخوة المسلميين واتمنى ان يقرأو ماكتب بالتفصيل وانا واثق من يسوع باعانتى للرد عليهم........ نعم أصدقائى هناك تنؤات كثيرة عن المسيح فى العهد القديم وتحققت فى العهد الجديد واظن الكتب موجودة سواء العهد القديم والعهد الجديد وان قال اخوانا المسلميين ان كتابكم مزور كما يدعون فهل ايضا كتاب العهد القديم مزور  وكيف سمحوا اليهود بتزوير كتابهم؟ المهم مش دى القضية لانى طرحتها بالتفصيل فى هذا المنتدى العظيم اليكم اعزائى تلك التنبؤات التى تحققت فى شخص الرب يسوع المسيح وسارد على كل الاسئلة المطروحة من الاخوة المسلميين بالبرهان والمستندات1   تك3 :15 نسل المرأةالذى يسحق رأس الحية---كو2:15,عب2:12_غلا 4:4 لوقا2:7,رؤ5:12 __(2) تك18:18,12:3 نسل ابراهيم الذى فية تباركجميع أمم الارض(غل3:16,أع 3:25 ,متى1:1 لوقا 3:34___( الوعد انة يأتى من نسل اسحاق )تك 17:19 اتمام هذا الوعد متى1:2 وانظر ايضا لوقا3_ك34____( الوعد انة ياتى من نسل يعقوب) عد24:17 اتمام هذا الوعد لوقا3:34 وانظر ايضا متى 1:2____-تك 49:9,10 شيلون من سبط يهوذا الذى ستخضع لة الشعوب رؤ5:5_لوقا3:33 وانظر ايضا متى1:1 ومتى 1:6____2صم 7:12_16 اشعياء 9:7  وانظر ايضا اشعياء1:11( نسل داواد الذى يملك الى الابد لوقا 1:31 -33 متى 1:1 وانظر ايضا متى6:1 ( مكان مولدة) دة فى العهد القديم وتحققت تلك النبؤة فى العهد الحديث وليس كما كتب فى القرأن تحت جزع نخلة المهم تحديد دقيق لمكان مولد المسيا رغم ان العذراء مريم كانت تقيم اصلا فى الناصرة على بعد مائة ميل من بيت لحم تحققت تلك النبؤة متى 2:1 وانظر ايضا لوقا2:4_7 ميخا 5:2  ( زمان مولدة ) دانيال 9:25 اتمام تلك النبؤة لوقا 2:10,2 وانظر ايضا لوقا 2:3-7(النبؤة انة يولد من عذراء وسيدعى ألة قدير اشعياء7:14,9-9:6,7 وتحققت تلك النبؤة متى 1:81 وانظر ايضا لوقا1:62-35    (قتل الاطفال) ارميا 15:31 اتمام تلك النبؤة متى2:16 وانظر ايضا متى 2:7 ,18_____ لسة فية عشرون نبؤة اخرى خليك معايا والاخوة المسلميين وكل من يريد معرفة الحقائق الى اللقاء فى 10 نبؤات اخرى


----------



## rohea (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

مرحبا اصدقائى  مرة اخرى اعود اليكم للرد على الزملاء والاصدقاء المسلمين_______ ( الهروب الى مصر ) هوشع11:1 اتمام تلك النبؤة  متى 2:14 وانظر ايضا متى 2:17_______- مناداتة بالبشارة فى الجليل ---- اشعياء 9:1,2 وتحققت تلك النبؤة متى 16_12 (4)_____ التنبؤ بانة سيكون نبيا والة  __تثنية15:18 وتحققت تلك النبؤة ايضا يوحنا6 14_45:1  واعمال22:3( التنبؤة بانة سيكون كاهنا على رتبة ملك صادق) مزامير 4:11 وتحققت تلك النبؤة20:6 وانظر ايضا عب5:5 ,6 ,7 :15 _17____ التنبؤة بان اليهود سيرفضونة  اشعياء 3:35_____ ذكر بعض صفاتة  اشعياء 2:11  مزامير  7:45 وايضا اشعياء  11 :62 وتحققت تلك النبؤة لوقا  12-12-16 ( دخول النتصارى الى اورشليم ) زك 9:9 اشعياء 62-11 اتمام هذة النبؤة يوحنا 12ك12 متى 11-1=21 ( ذكر ان احد المقربين الية هو الذى سيسلمة ) مزامير 9:41 وتحققت تلك النبؤة متى4:1 ومتى 14:26  ومر43_14  ( التنة بانة سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة ) زك 12:11 وايضا 13 امام تلك النبؤة متى 15:26 وانظر ايضا متى 3:27 وايضا 10   ( التنبؤ بأن الفضة  تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخارى ) زك 13:11-- اتمام تلك النبؤة متى 6 :27 وايضا 7 وانظر ايضا متى 3 :27, 5 و8 --10 الى اللقاء فى تنبؤات اخر:yaka:


----------



## العجايبى محبوب (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

عزيزى العضو النشيط اوى:ليتك تقول مع القديس اغسطينوس (ليتنى التصق بك ،انت خلقتنى فلتتكرم وتجدد خلقتى ان اخطأت فلتفتقدنى،انا سقطت فلتقمنى ،فقدت البصر فلتعد لى النور


----------



## الحوت (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

*وايضا من نبؤات العهد القديم نذكر الاتي :

{ لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا. وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا. }
 ( اشعياء 53 : 4 - 6 )


{ اما الرب فسرّ بان يسحقه بالحزن. ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح.} ( اشعياء 53 : 10 )


 {لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين }
 ( اشعياء 53 : 12 ).*


----------



## peace_86 (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

*سأعود للموضوع الأول..
هل هناك نبوءات؟ نعم توجد...

إقرأ الرد التالي*


----------



## peace_86 (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

*بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين..

هل تبنأ العهد القديم بالمسيح الذي نعرفه؟
أم أنه من إختراع وتأليف آباء الكنيسة؟
الحقيقة:
أن العهد القديم تكلم وتنبأ عن كل كبيرة وصغيرة فى المسيحية
وهذه بعضها :


1 - النبوة من أنه ((من نسل المرأة)): (تك 3: 15).
تمام هذه النبوة: (غلا 4: 4 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 7 ورؤ 12:5).

2 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: (تك 18: 18 وانظر أيضاً تك 12: 3).
اتمام هذا الوعد: (اعمال 3: 25 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 1 ولوقا 3: 34).

3 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19).
اتمام هذا الوعد (مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3:ك 34).

4 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17).
اتمام هذا الوعد (لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2).

5 - النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: (تك 49: 10).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3).

6 - النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود: (اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 - 5 و 2 صم 7: 13).
تحقّق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6).

7 - مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 - 7).

8 - زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 - 7).

9 - النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء: (اش 7: 14).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35).

10 - قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18).

11 - الهروب إلى مصر: هوشع 11: 1).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17).

12 - مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 4: 12 - 16).

13- التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (تت 18: 15).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 واعمال 3 : 22).

14 - التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17).

15 - التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18).

16 - ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18).

17 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11).

18 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين إليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45).

19 - التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10).

20 - التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10).

21 - التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 8).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17).

22 - التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 60 و 61).

23 - ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12).

24 - التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اشش 50: 6).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22).

25 - التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4 وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (يوحنا 15: 23 - 25).

26 - التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و1 كور 15: 3).

27 - التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33).

28 - التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك 12: 10).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25).

29 - التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 8).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32).

30 - التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48).

31 - التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 8).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 43).

32 - التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 23: 34).

33 - التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10).
اتمام هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 34).

34 - ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18).
تمام هذه النبوة: (مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24).

35 - لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (يو 19: 33 و 36).

36 - أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 27: 57 - 60).

37 - التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48).

38 - التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18).
تحقق هذه النبوة: (لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9).

وغيرها الكثير... الكثير جداً ..
وقد وردت نبوات أخرى تشير إلى أشياء في حياة المسيح أو عمله وقد تحققت جميعها إنما اقتصرنا على هذه لأنها أكثرها وضوحاً وظهوراً.

وكذلك وردت نبوات كثيرة تشير إلى ملك المسيح وملكوته.
فبعض من هذه النبوات يشير إلى كنيسة المسيح التي تجمع المؤمنين به على الأرض ..
والبعض الآخر منها يشير إلى ملكه النهائي في مجيئه الثاني.



وشكراً .. أخوكم:999:ـ..*


----------



## antonios123 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد1: نبوة موسي عن محمد*



norhan قال:


> ما دليلك على ان هذا النص خاص بنبؤة سىدنا عيسى عليه السلام(أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط أخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامى فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به) سفر التثنية(18:18) و لكم جزيل الشكر



سلام و نعمة
سلام لعزيزتي norhan‏ بصراحة أتعجب ممن يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس و في نفس الوقت يستشهد بآيات كنبؤات عن نبيه فكيف تثقون بآياته فانه محرف حسب ادعائكم
أما بعد
تنبأ موسي النبي عن السيد المسيح له المجد بقوله:[يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك ((مثلي)) له تسمعون][تثنية15:18]
و جميعكم تقولون هي عن محمد
و ان كانت عن المسيح فما دليلنا
.............‏
نقول لك الكتاب المقدس نفسه قال انها عن المسيح و ذلك ما وضحه بطرس الرسول
‏[فإن موسي قال للآباء:إن نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم.له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به.و يكون أن كل نفس لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب.وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده,جميع الذين تكلموا,سبقوا و أنبأوا بهذه الأيام.أنتم أبناء الأنبياء,و العهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلا لابراهيم:و بنسلك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض.إليكم أولا,إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع,أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره][أعمال الرسل22:3-26]
 و كذلك ما قاله اسطفانوس [هذا هو موسي الذي قال لبني اسرائيل:نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من اخوتكم][أعمال الرسل37:7]
و طالما أن النبوة عن يسوع فما وجه الشبه بين موسي و المسيح
و هذا ما سأورده في المشاركة القادمة مع العلم انه مثل موسي ليس معناه نسخة صورة الأصل منه كما يحاول البعض أن يبعد هذه النبوة عن المسيح ببعض الاختلافات
فعندما نقول أنت مثل الأسد أو أنت أسد فليس معناها انه أسد بالفعل و لكن نقصد شجاعة و قوة الأسد
.......تابع باقي الرد في المشاركة القادمة.....


----------



## antonios123 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد2:نبوة موسي عن محمد*

سلام و نعمة
بمقارنة تاريخ حياة موسي النبي بحياة السيد المسيح نلاحظ أوجه الشبه التالية:
‏-1أخفي موسي النبي عند ولادته عن فرعون ملك مصر[خروج2:2-4]و كذلك أخفي يسوع عند ولادته عن هيرودس ملك اليهود[مت13:2-14]
-2دعي موسي ابن فرعون الملك[خروج10:2] و كذلك دعي يسوع ابن داود الملك[متي1:1]
‏-3هرب موسي من وجه فرعون الذي كان يطلب ان يقتله[خروج15:2]كذلك هرب يسوع من وجه هيرودس الذي كان يريد أن يقتله[متي13:2]
-4أمر فرعون بقتل أطفال اليهود[خروج22:1]كذلك أمر هيرودس بقتل أطفال بيت لحم[متي16:2]
-5فضل موسي أن يترك حياة القصور لينقذ شعب الله من اضطهاد فرعون كذلك نزل يسوع من السماء لينقذ المؤمنين به من قبضة ابليس
‏-6قال اليهود لموسي:[من جعلك رئيسا و قاضيا علينا][خروج14:2] كذلك قال رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ للمسيح:[بإي سلطان تفعل هذا,و من أعطاك هذا السلطان][متي23:21]
...سنكمل باقي أوجه الشبه في المشاركة التالية....


----------



## antonios123 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد3:نبوة موسي عن محمد*

باقي أوجه الشبه بين موسي و المسيح
-7عاد موسي من مديان إلي مصر بأمر الرب بعد أن مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفسه[خروج19:4] كذلك عاد المسيح من مصر إلي أرض إسرائيل بعد اعلان الرب ليوسف بأن هيرودس قد مات[متي19:2-20]
-8جعل الله موسي الها(قائدا)لهارون[خروج16:4]كذلك السيد المسيح كائن علي الكل الها مباركا
-10صنع موسي آيات و عجائب بأمر الله في أرض مصر[خروج الاصحاحات من 7 الي 12]كذلك يسوع صنع الآيات و المعجزات بقوة لاهوته
-11فدي موسي أبكار بني اسرائيل من الموت الزمني بذبح خروف الفصح[خروج13:12]كذلك افتدي يسوع المؤمنين من الموت الأبدي بتقديم نفسه ذبيحة علي الصليب
-12إعتمد بنو إسرائيل لموسي في البحر الأحمر للنجاة من فرعون و جنوده كذلك يعتمد المؤمنين باسم المسيح للنجاة من الشيطان و جنوده
....و سنوضح باقي أوجه الشبه في المشاركة القادمة....


----------



## antonios123 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد4: نبوة موسي عن محمد*

باقي أوجه الشبه بين موسي و المسيح
12-حرر موسي بني اسرائيل من عبودية فرعون القاسية و أخرجهم من أرض مصر[خروج51:12]كذلك حرر المسيح جميع المؤمنين باسمه من عبودية ابليس  و أخرجهم من عهد الناموس إلي عهد النعمة و حرية أولاد الله
[عبرانيين14:2-15]
‏13-بصلاة موسي انزل الله لبني اسرائيل المن في البرية للحياة الزمنية[خروج اصحاح 16]كذلل قدم المسيح للمؤمنين باسمه جسده و دمه[متي 26:26-28]
14-أعطي موسي بني اسرائيل الوصايا و ناموس العهد القديم علي جبل سيناء[خروج اصحاح 20]كذلك أعطي السيد المسيح جميع المؤمنين به ناموس العهد الجديد في العظة علي الجبل[متي اصحاحات 5,6,7]
15-صام موسي علي جبل سيناء أربعين نهارا و أربعين ليلة قبل استلام شريعة الرب[تثنية 9:9]كذلك صام المسيح علي جبل التجربة 40نهارا و40ليلة قبل أن ويسلم شريعة العهد الجديد[متي1:4-2]
16-رفع موسي الحية النحاسية في البرية لتكون سبب شفاء للذين لدغتهم الحيات المحرقة[عدد6:21-9]كذلك رفع السيد المسيح علي الصليب لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له حيات أبدية[يوحنا14:3-15]
17-كان موسي نبيا و كاهنا و قاضيا بين شعب اسرائيل و قد ورد في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ما يؤكد أن السيد المسيح  كائن منذ الأزل بهذه الرتب الثلاثة:الملك-النبوة-الكهنوت
............
انتهت المشاركة و من يتتبع حياة موسي بالتدقيق سيجد أوجه شبه كثيرة
............
المرجع
كتاب موسوعة الخادم القبطي الجزء الثامن عهد قديم
........
و لإلهنا المجد الدائم آمين


----------



## داريااه (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

تسلم ايدك عالشرح والتوضيح يااخ استافنوس وربنا يباركك  داريااه


----------



## prayer (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل هناك نبوءات عن المسيح*

اسمحولي أيضا ً اشترك معكم اخوتي الأحباء :

 *هناك تسعة وأربعون نبوة قـد تحققت في صلب وقيامة السيدالمسيح*

​ 

​ *إرسال إيليا النبي قبل مجيء الرب*
 *"**ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لوقا 1: 17**).*
 * "**وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي." (متى 11: 14**).*
 * "**وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذٍ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (متى 17**: 10-13)

* *الصلب والقيامة في النبوات

* *مما يلفت الانتباه أن تسعة وأربعون نبوة قد تحققت في صلب وقيامة المسيح أذكرها فيما يلي**:

* *المسيح يسحق رأس الحيّة والحيّة تسحق عقبه(الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس رؤيا 12: 9**)*
 * "**وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو(أي المسيح) يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 3: 15) و(يوحنا** 19: 18).

* *المسيح فصحنا*
 *"**لا يبقوا منه إلى الصباح ولا يكسروا عظماً منه حسب كل فرائض الفصح يعملونه" (عدد 6: 12) و(يوحنا 19: 31-36**).

* *الحيّة النحاسية رمز لصلب المسيح*
 *"**فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حيّة محرقة وضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيا" (عدد 21: 8) و(يوحنا 3: 14**).

* *مؤامرة الشعوب والملوك ضد المسيح*
 *"**لماذا ارتجّت الأمم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما" (مزمور 2: 1-3) و(أعمال 4: 24-28**).

* *ترك الله له بسبب خطايانا*
 *"**إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيداً عن خلاصي" (مزمور 22: 1) و(متى 27: 46**).

* *الاستهزاء به*
 *""**كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه وينغّصون الرأس قائلين. اتكل على الرب فلينجه. لينقذه لأنه سرّ به." (مزمور 22: 7-8) و(متى 22: 63-64**).

* *ثيران باشان(اليهود) قاموا ضدّه*
 *"**أحاطت بي ثيران كثيرة(اليهود) أقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. فغروا عليّ أفواههم كأسد مفترس مزمجر" (مزمور 22: 12-13) و(أعمال 2: 22-23**).

* *عذابه على الصليب*
 *"**كالماء انسكبت انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع، قد ذاب في وسط أحشائي" (مزمور 22: 14-15) و(يوحنا 19: 34**).

* *عطشه الشديد على الصليب*
 *"**يبست مثل شقفة قوّتي ولصق لساني بحنكي وإلى تراب الموت تضعني" (مزمور 22: 15) و(يوحنا 19**: 28).

* *أحاطت به كلاب(الأمم**)*
 * "**لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب(الأمم) جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني" (مزمور 22: 16) و(متى 27: 27-29**).

* *ثقبوا يديه ورجليه*
 *"**لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ" (مزمور 22: 16) و(لوقا** 23: 33).

* *تفرّسهم فيه*
 *"**أحصي كل عظامي وهم ينظرون ويتفرّسون فيّ" (مزمور 22: 17) و(لوقا 23: 35**).

* *إلقاء القرعة على ثيابه*
 *"**يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون" (مزمور 22: 18) و(يوحنا 19: 23-24**).

* *إتمام إرساليته*
 *"**يأتون ويخبرون ببرّه شعباً سيولد بأنه قد فعل" (مزمور 22: 31) و(يوحنا 19: 30**).

* *يستودع روحه للآب السماوي*
 *"**في يدك أستودع روحي. فديتني يا رب إله الحق" (مزمور 31: 5) و(يوحنا 19: 30) و(مرقس 15: 37**).

* *معارفه يتركونه*
 *"**عند كل أعدائي صرت عاراً وعند جيراني بالكلية ورعباً لمعارفي. الذين رأوني خارجاً هربوا عنّي" (مزمور 31: 11) و(مرقس 15: 48-50**).

* *شهود زور يقومون ضدّه*
 *"**شهود زور يقومون وعمّا لم أعلم يسألونني. يجازونني عن الخير شراً" (مزمور 35: 11-12) و(متى 26: 59**).

* *كرههم إياه بلا سبب*
 *"**لا يشمت بي الذين هم أعدائي باطلاً ولا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب" (مزمور 35: 19) و(يوحنا 15: 25**).

* *لم يفتح فاه*
 *"**وأمّا أنا فكأصم لا أسمع. وكأبكم لا يفتح فاه وأكون مثل إنسان لا يسمع وليس في فمه حجّة" (مزمور 38: 13-14) و(مرقس 15: 4-5**).

* *خيانة صديقه له*
 *"**كل مبغضي يتناجون معاً عليّ. عليّ تفكرّوا بأذيتي. يقولون أمر رديء قد انسكب عليه. حيث اضطجع لا يعود يقوم. أيضاً رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به آكل خبزي رفع عليّ عقبه" (مزمور 41: 7-9) و(يوحنا 13**: 18).

* *العار كسر قلبه*
 *"**العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت. انتظرت رقّة فلم تكن ومعزّين فلم أجد" (مزمور 69: 20) و(متى 27: 46-47**).

* *إعطاءه خلاً في عطشه*
 *"**يجعلون في طعامي علقماً وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً" (مزمور 69: 21) و(متى 27: 34**).

* *نهاية الذي سيسلّمه*
 *"**لتصر دارهم خراباً وفي خيامهم لا يسكن ساكن" (مزمور 69: 25) و(متى 27: 3-4) و(أعمال 1: 20-23**).

* *بادلوا محبته بالكراهية*
 *"**بكلام بغض أحاطوا بي وقاتلوني بلا سبب. وضعوا عليّ شراً بدل خير وبغضاً بدل حبي" (مزمور 109: 2، 5) و(متى 27: 39-40) و(لوقا 23: 34**).

* *سخروا به*
 * "**وأنا صرت عاراً عندهم ينظرون إليّ وينغضون رؤوسهم" (مزمور 109: 25) و(لوقا 23: 35-40**).

* *حرث الحراث على ظهره*
 *"**كثيراً ما ضايقوني منذ شبابي ليقل إسرائيل. كثيراً ما ضايقوني منذ شبابي لكن لم يقدروا عليّ. على ظهري حرث الحراث. طولوا أتلامهم" (مزمور 129: 1-2) و(متى** 27: 26).

* *أعطى ظهره للضاربين*
 *"**السيد الرب فتح لي أذناً وأنا لم أعاند. إلى الوراء لم أرتد. بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق" (أشعياء 50: 5-6) و(متى 27: 26**).

* *آلام المسيح على الصليب*
 *"**هو ذا عبدي يعقل يتعالى ويرتقي ويتسامى جداً" (أشعياء 53: 13) و(متى 27: 27-31) و(فيلبي 2**: 6-11).

* *صعوبة تصديق موت المسيح البديلي عن الخطاة*
 *"**من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب" (أشعياء 53: 1) و(يوحنا 12: 37-40**).

* *محتقر ومرفوض من الناس*
 *"**محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به" (أشعياء 53: 3) و(يوحنا 1: 11**).

* *نحن حسبناه مضروباً من الله مع أنه ضرب لأجلنا*
 *"**لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً" (أشعياء 53: 4) و(1كورنثوس 15: 3-4**).

* *مجروح لأجل معاصينا*
 *"**وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (أشعياء 53: 5) و(غلاطية 2: 20) و(أفسس 5: 2**).

* *سيق كشاة للذبح*
 *"**ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها لم يفتح فاه" (أشعياء 53: 7) و(متى 27: 13-14**).

* *ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبه*
 *"**من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء. إنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي" (أشعياء 53: 8) و(متى 27: 11-12**).

* *جعل مع الأشرار قبره*
 *"**وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش" (أشعياء 53: 9) و(متى 27**: 38).

* *لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش*
 *"**على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش" (أشعياء 53: 9) و(متى 27: 22-25**).

* *كانت نفسه ذبيحة إثم*
 *"**أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح" (أشعياء 53: 10) و(يوحنا 1: 29) و(2كورنثوس 5: 21**).

* *يبرر كثيرين لأنه يحمل آثامهم*
 *"**من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها" (أشعياء 53: 11) و(رومية 5: 18-19**).

* *أحصي مع أثمة*
 *"**لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(مرقس 15: 27-28**).

* *حمل خطية كثيرين*
 *"**إنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(عبرانيين 9: 28**).

* *شفع في المذنبين*
 *"**وشفع في المذنبين" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(لوقا 23: 33-34**).

* *النبوة بموت المسيح*
 * "**وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعاً يقطع المسيح وليس له (أي ليس له الحكم) وشعب رئيس آتٍ يخرب المدينة والقدس (الهيكل) وانتهاؤه بغمارة وإلى النهاية حرب وخرب قضي بها" (دانيال 9: 26) و(يوحنا 18: 14**).

* *الظلمة وقت الظهر*
 *"**ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب أني أغيب الشمس في الظهر وأقتم الأرض في يوم نور" (عاموس 8: 9) و(متى 27: 45**).

* *قيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام*
 *"**وأما الرب فأعدّ حوتاً عظيماً ليبتلع يونان. فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال" (يونان 1: 17) و(متى 12**: 39-40).

* *بيعه بثلاثين من الفضة*
 *"**فقلت لهم إن حسن في أعينكم فأعطوني أجرتي وإلا فامتنعوا. فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب ألقها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني (أنا الرب) به" (زكريا 11: 12-13) و(متى 26: 15**).

* *شراء حقل الفخاري بالثمن*
 *"**فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب ألقها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به. فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخاري في بيت الرب" (زكريا 11: 12-13) و(متى 27: 3-10**).

* *طعنه في جنبه*
 *"**وأفيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون إليّ الذي طعنوه" (زكريا 12: 10) و(يوحنا 19: 34-37**).

* *ترك التلاميذ له*
 *"**استيقظ يا سيف على راعي وعلى رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم" (زكريا 13: 7) و(متى 26: 31**).

* *قيامته من الأموات*
 *"**لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً" (مزمور 16: 10) و(أعمال 2: 31).*


اشكر الله علي محبته


----------

